# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Проект для женского коллектива "В "Нефертити" только девушки"

## elen-ka20

*Поделюсь ещё одним проектом,сделанным за 3 недели с нуля и опять же с любительскими фото и в небольшом  количестве....*

*Настало время рассказать о том,какой получилась гангстерская,а точнее сказать -  ретро
(потому как тема оружия не была отображена в сценарии) вечеринка...
Основой вечера стл фильм"В джазе только девушки"...
Ну а теперь поподробнее...

В "Нефертити" только девушки*

У этого колектива-очень дружного и на 100% женского- я работаю уже достаточно давно.И  с каждым разом подобрать программу сложнее и сложней. И когда  в конце ноября мне позвонила хозяйка салона и пригласила в котрый раз быть ведущей...  я стала думать что же предложить на этот раз....
Как-то сама собой  родилсь идея взять за основу фильм "В джазе только девушки" (,ведь в Нефертити тоже только девушки)  и сделать вечеринку в стиле "Америка 30-х" . Но  так как это корпоративный вечер,то отразить специфику работы салона...
Я предложила эту идею девочкам  и после  некоторых раздумий всё было решено....Сначала планировали праздновать без мужчин,но потом переиграли и слава Богу.Так как без мальчиков многие образы не получились бы так ярко ...
Началась серьёзная подготовка:встречи, разработака сценария,подбор  акссесуаров  (их пришлось предоставить мне,ьлаго такая возможность имелась) и т.д.Сделать нужно было оооочень много,а времени всего-то 3 недели.
И вот теперь после прездника могу сказать точно:всё получилось.И единственное чего не хватило....это времени(((Праздник  пролетел как одно мнгновение....

И вот наступил долгожданный вечер ...Стол красиво украшен, горят свечи,играет музыка 30-х годов:джаз,чарльстон,фокстрот,...Луи Амстронг,Элла Фиджиральд...
Хочу сказать,что ресторан "Пафос" просто идеально подходит для такой тематики праздника:светлый,торжественный,стильный...И этот тот случай,когда в декор не было вложено ни единой коппейки-вот что значит правильный выбор ресторана.

 

 





*Разносчик сигар, отдыхает после долгого трудового дня(в работе он был хорош,но его не сняли,так как девчёнки устроили фототсет и все объективы  были сфокусированы только на них...*......





*А вот исама фотосессия.точнее её результаты*.....











И даже я (не любитель позировать) поддалась всеобщей эйфории



*И  наконец-то  ...к столу.....*

----------


## elen-ka20

*За столом звучали тосты,шутки,.И как оказалось много не знали друг о друге







В финале -были подготовлены для каждой из девушек номинации ивручены "Золотые медали"( дело в том,что уже вручали в прошлые годы и Оскары,и Ники,и даже кулоны с Нефертити)*




*Приятным сюрпризом стал фильм-коллаж,  который был показан на большом экране и просто взорвал зал...)))))))) Как всегда он стала кульминацией вечера : несколько дней  звонили уачстницы вечера и выражали свой восторг и благодарность....Мы все и посмеяись и поплакали от души.....*






*Нну и конечно же праздник был не возможен без участия Дафны и Джозефины:они появились на вечере для того,чтобы пополнить ряды колектива...Поэтому они продемонстрировали не только умение танцевать танго,но и "большой"(исходя из размера расчёски и ножниц) опыт работы....*




*Но весь колектив не спешил принимать их  в свои ряды :ведь колективу так не  хватает мужчин!!!!!...И тогда им пришлось открыть карты и признаться,что они...100%мужчины.Только тогда вердикт был положительным....*



*Ещё был настоящий танцевальный марафон,где изначально предполагался танец  Дафна и Остгут.....а потом этот танец превратился в танцевальный марафон,где танцевали ВСЕ и каждыйполучил свою минуту славы....*

----------


## elen-ka20

*Танцевали девочки мадам Зи-Зи....*


*мы "пускали деньги на ветер"....и передавали посылку, с закованными в наручники руками....*



*А в финале каждый участник съёмок(каждый член коллектива) получил медаль за ....У каждого были свои номинации...
*




*Вообщем скучать было некогда и единственное чего не хватило-это время....*

----------


## Курица

Переношу  ( с согласия автора)) тематическую вечеринку из темки Тематические свадьбы- сюда. :Aga:

----------


## Мария503

Огромное Вам спасибо за такой подробный репортаж. Я не тамада, сама работаю в женском коллективе (детский сад), но девочки просят на Новый год что-нибудь придумать. У Вас замечательная идея. Только очень хочется узнать о фильме - коллаже. О чем он? Хочется порадовать девочек, может и я смогу сделать что то подобное?!

----------


## elen-ka20

Прочла названиетемы и думаю: как же я правильно описала эту тему "проект для женского коллектива".И не важно юбилей.НГ корпоратив или любой другой в таком составе.

Вобщем уже второй год подряд среди НГ корпоративов попадается коллектив на 95% женский.И я не нервничаю и даже не пережиаю как его отработать.... А я безумно радуюсь-опять меня ждёт настоящая феерия..Потому что я знаю как его лучше всего организовать... :Grin: 
Эта тема  действительно один из немногих вариантов сделать его не забываем и отработать ,получив море удовольствия.Ведь для женщины -ведущей -женский коллектив гоооораздо слоднеее, чем на 95 мужской... :Taunt: 

И этот год не стал исключение-на почин мне достался опять же такой коллектив.И не прстой, а   ... женщины в званиях ,Гуляла  серьёзная гос.структура ...
Начили как всегда-" мы разрозненные..много новых..мы все противные.. ит.д." Удивили...Ну короче говоря в финале мне нужно идти домой. а они взахлёб решают кто что сделает на голове и где найти нужное платье :Taunt: ...вообще как всегда))))))))

В итоге всё прошло на УРА!!! Вот коротеньких фототчёт..



было ПОЧТИ как в песне: на 9 девчёнок по статистике  1 парень...Но спасибо и на том.Поэтому название вечера "В джазе НЕ только девушки".Кто продумал свой образ от и до,но были и такие.которых мы "доделывали" прямо в ресторане: шляпы,гвоздички в т=петлицу.шляпкубусы,перья и т.д...


/







Пока собирались гости-накрывали на стол.....нарезали хлеб...

готовили к отправке контрабанду 


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/elena-m.../view/1079949/

Весь этот арсенал  нам предстояло  пустить в расход





Застолье прошло очень весело и живо- насмеялись до слёз (разгадывали прозвища и слушали досье на тостующих)

Правда был один момент......Сколько работаю лет в первые в своей практике видела что бывает с мужчинами,которые забывают что 3 -й тост за женщин. Директор встала,взяла ножницы и ...отчикала ему  галстук..Я была в шоке..А дам это позабавило..




Мне были поставлены цели-обыграть в гангстерской теме появления.....милиции и ДМ должен быть не в гангстерском формате. а наш...родной..в красной шубе с бородой.. :Blink:

----------


## elen-ka20

Долго я ломала голову, В итоге всё же удалось сочетать несочетаемое... вот такое необычное фото сделали в финале конкурса..




развязка удивила даже меня-ни когда не видела чтоб в считаные секунды скрутили преступника




"На мели" по больше снега- мужчины порвали зал













Наконец -то дождались ДМ-  таким оригинальным способом "любителей оперы"  поздравил русский мафиозный клан  и в качесвте подарка сам господин Крапчинский передал "Гангстерскую горилку".Но так как заполучить её хотел каждый  пришлось  её разыграть...Так как дедушка был без внучегьки мне пришлось ему помочь...





/


/

----------


## elen-ka20

и тут к нам на новогодний огонёк загянули..Дафна и Джозефины в поисках работы....Всё шло по уже привычному сценарии: продемонстрировали свои таланты 








 и когда закончились все аргументы раскрыли  свой основной козырь - они же мужчины...А их так не хватает в коллективе .После этого решение было принято единогласно..ВЗЯТЬ ...





не только на пИлись, но и на пЕлись ..




и даже поводили настоящий хоровод вокруг ёлочки.На улице -минус 20 безветрено.. тихо падал  снежок...

----------


## himmelinka

*элен-ка*, я в восхищении!!! какая же ты Умница, сколько фантазии!!! желаю всех заказчиков таких же, готовых на всё!

----------

